# durchlauferhitzer nur mit zustimmung evu ?



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

hallole an alle und frohe weihnachten,
ich habe eine frage wie schon zu lesen ist, kann ich einen etwa 4-6kw durchlauferhitzer einfach installieren , oder muß ich beim versorger nachfragen ob ich dies überhaupt darf ? die meinungen in meinem bekanntenkreis gehen da wohl etwas auseinander.

vielen dak schon mal
gruß thomas


----------



## edi (25 Dezember 2005)

*Durchlauferhitzer*

Hallo,

das schreiben die *T*echnischen *A*nschluss*B*edingungen deines EVU vor.
Laut TAB meines EVU (EnviaM ) müssen Einzelgeräte > 12Kw angemeldet werden.
Elektrowärmegeräte >4,6 kW müssen als Drehstromkreis ausgeführt werden.

Also, schau in den TAB deines Versorgers nach. Natürlich kann es dir auch jede Elektrofirma(Handwerksbetrieb)  vor Ort mit Sicherheit sagen


----------



## Anonymous (25 Dezember 2005)

hi edi,
vielen dank für die info


----------

